# Pere Marquette River trip



## wrc2121 (Aug 16, 2010)

I am taking a trip to the Pere Marquette river the end of April for four days. I was wondering if anyone could give some suggestions for patterns and sizes that time of the year to tie. And any other trip advise would be much appreciated. 

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## miknad10 (Jun 12, 2011)

BALDWIN BAIT AND TACKEL WEBSITE


wrc2121 said:


> I am taking a trip to the Pere Marquette river the end of April for four days. I was wondering if anyone could give some suggestions for patterns and sizes that time of the year to tie. And any other trip advise would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> Rob


E


----------



## trekker (Feb 18, 2013)

Are You fishing for steelhead?


----------



## wrc2121 (Aug 16, 2010)

I was planning for steelhead. Honestly I plan to target anything in the water.


----------



## trekker (Feb 18, 2013)

Marabou tube flies or intruder style flies if you are swinging for steel. A quick google search should get you in the ballpark for good patterns for the PM.

The flies only water is good if its mid week but quite crowded during the weekends, especially during the steelhead season.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

talk to Steve at BBT. He did an awesome video 5 years ago or so during late April early May. They were using 3-4" minnow patterns on a sinktip line and stripping back to boat. See if they still have it on their website. You will not be able to sleep the night before if you see that video. they Caught many solid browns also.

My favorite is called Reflector fly by Kevin Feenstra
Here is pattern;
http://www.feenstraguideservice.com/pdf/Reflector.pdf
I put a downward bend (10-15 degrees) in the hook eye and barbell eyes. It seems to make it hunt down like a crankbait when tugged downstream.

goto his website for more details and flys.

If you can float, you will have more success but not necessary if you can wade in and find good open water.

Let us know how you do.
Rickerd


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

miknad10 said:


> BALDWIN BAIT AND TACKLE WEBSITE
> 
> E


X 2 on this. The best info for the PM.


----------



## wrc2121 (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks for the Info. I have been reading up on the bbt. website. I plan to get some serious tying done during the ncaa tournament coming up.


----------

